# Pulled It Home Yesterday!



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

After a 6 hour trip from Red Bluff, Calif to Eugene on Sunday and an 8 hour trip back yesterday (with the kids.... poor things) we finally have it home.

Ingram RV in Eugene was pretty good. Took a couple of hours to show me everything on it. The van (Chevy 3500 15 psngr) sure lugged up the hills tho. Was in 2nd gear and 50 MPH going up anything at about 4% or more. It seemed like the trailers brakes were on at times the thing was having so much trouble, even on level ground. Turns out there was a significant headwind which may have caused the problems.

Thanks to all for the hitch recommendations! The service guys at the dealership all called me an idiot and "Mr. Overkill" but I didn't get one bit of sway the whole way, even when the winds were gusting (I found this out later on a weather report) at about 40 MPH at the time.

I still need to figure out the Prodigy BC, but I didn't have any problems slowing down, thats for sure.

I need recommendations on mods I should just go ahead and do first thing. Those that the dealer told me to do are as follows:

1. Add a rolling awning to the slide (know where I can get this cheap and what brand is good?)
2. Add AirMax tops to all the vents.
3. Bore out the low-flow o-ring in the shower head.

Let me know what else you all would do.

One more question, I am going to eventually pull this thing with a Diesel Excursion, but can't figure out the difference between the 7.3 L PowerStroke (250 HP) and the 6.0 Turbo Diesel (350 HP!). Why does the smaller engine have more horsepower?
I heard that they are discontinuing the Excursion today as well, so I am not so sure I want one afterall. Any other comparable suggestions (Diesel only please?)

MAN DID I RAMBLE!! SORRY, JUST VERY EXCITED!!!  Looking forward to the first trip!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Josh welcome home and congratulations on the new Outback!

Might be overkill but I sure am glad to be better safe than sorry. Glad the drive home was uneventful for you.

As for the list of mods I would do #2 first, but watch as the covers go on sale during the year. I've seen them as low as $16 each. As for the slide topper I wouldn't do it until you've been out camping a few times and see what you think. Camping World sells good ones, there are only a few name brand ones and they are all probably about the same level of quality. Never heard of boring out the O-Ring but it it increases the water flow it has mixed benefits. Might give you more pressure but you'll chug through the water faster too, a 6 gallon hot water tank only goes so far to start and unless you have full hook ups you may find you will use your water way to fast and fill up your grey water tank too. My signature links to my mod list and website, that will give you some ideas of the mods I've made in the past year.

As for the Diesel... you'll love it. I know I love my F350. The Excursion has been rumored for several years to be killed off yet it is still around. From what I am hearing Ford will be introducing an extended Expedition with the Diesel option. I'll keep my eyes open for more info on this. The 6.0 is the newer engine, it replaced the 7.3, again rumors are a new Diesel engine in the 06 or 07 model year. You can even get a Diesel in the 15 passenger Ford vans now. Having driven 15 passenger vans for about 20 years now and many times over the Summit and down I5 its a tough drive, sounds like yours pulled well for you though.

Again, congratulations!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I read the same thing about the Excursion yesterday. It seems that sales for the Excursion are down 25% so far this model year. Ford plans to eliminate it from the model line to expand production on the highly sucessful F250/350 lines, which are made in the same plant.

The article also mention discontinueing the Lincoln Aviator, which just haven't seemed to sell as well as they thought.

Here is the link to the story: Ford to Kill Mammoth Excursion

Congrats on getting the new Outback home. I always laugh a little to myself when I hear service guys say "that's overkill". As far as I'm concerned, there is no such thing as overkill when dealing with my towing peace of mind. If I had the means, I'd have a Hensley myself, and sometime in the future I will. My families safety is above all else.

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I had a lot of people tell me that my SuperGlide was not money well spent. I'm sure I could have gotten by with something less, but I never worry about hitting my cab. At my age, you tend to pay for things that take worries out of life.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Josh! And I had to laugh at your dealer calling you "Mr. Overkill" for putting sway control on a 28' trailer. Funny and yet sad.

I hope you will love your 28BHS as much as we have in the last year. It's the single best family investment I have ever made, and something our kids will remember forever.

Now you will want to go camping and it's ccccoooolllllld







But don't worry. We camped in our's recently in below freezing condidtions and it did fine. So long as the daytime temp gets above freezing. Just make sure you have full propane tanks! Oh yeah, and power too!

Enjoy!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Josh,

Let me add my congratulations for choosing the Outback and becoming one of us!







I know you'll enjoy your time in it and with the family.

Have a great time. action

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Excursion isn't dead, they are just putting it on steroids! (see more here)


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

joshfrantz said:


> Thanks to all for the hitch recommendations! The service guys at the dealership all called me an idiot and "Mr. Overkill" but I didn't get one bit of sway the whole way, even when the winds were gusting (I found this out later on a weather report) at about 40 MPH at the time.
> [snapback]20106[/snapback]​


THEY are idiots- dealers are uber macho when it's not their safety at issue. My sales guy (a self proclaimed expert at towing) was ready to sell us a 26RS to tow with our '98 Explorer V6!







That trailer would have blown through the max weight, the max frontal area and just about every "rule of thumb" you can find. And all with a mediocre tow vehicle to begin with. IMO, there's no such thing as "overkill" when it comes to a stable rig. 'Course, I'm just that way.

Congrats on the purchase!

Kevin P.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

[quote name='Y-Guy' date='Dec 15 2004, 12:33 PM']
The Excursion isn't dead, they are just putting it on steroids! (see more here)

Great Ceasars Ghost !!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the family. Let me add my two cents worth about dealers and self-proclaimed towing experts. I have asked I don't know how many salesman what model trailer or RV they own or have owned. I have only talked to two that actually own one. I usually get a "they let me borrow a unit". It seems like most of them consider their stint at the trailer dealership as a stop-over on a career that started at Cinnabon and ends at Wal-Mart. OK, that isn't fair I suppose. I know there are lots and lots of concientious career trailer salespersons out there. The few I have met seem to have some family connection to the ownership of the RV dealer. My salesman told me he thought I could pull a 32" Regal (8100) with my truck (rated laughably at 7200). The hitch installer (another self-proclaimed expert) told me it doesn't matter how or where I load my weight since the load-leveling bars evenly distribute the weight. According to that theory it would be perfectly OK to put all your weight aft of the trailer's rear axle. Kids, don't try this at home. The best, most consistent advice I have received has been from Outbackers.com. Trust me, there is little I know of that will stump this bunch.

If you are like me you will want to meet and get to know some of the people on this site. I hope I see you on the road or at the campsite fellow Outbacker...

Reverie


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

The turbo makes the difference in the HP. And the fact that the diesel is a V8 and the gasoline engine is a V10. Both are great motors, but when towing, gears and low-end torque should be what you are looking for. HP may sell trucks, but gears and torque do all the pulling.

For instance, the 2004 4WD Excursion V10 with the 4.30:1 gears has a tow rating of 11,000. The 6.0L Turbo Diesel with the 3.73:1 gears also has a tow rating of 11,000. However, put a set of 3.73 gears in the V10 and your limit drops to 9,600, (vs. 2WD @ 10.000).

A 2000 GMC 3500 2WD with the 7.4L, 4.56:1 gears, has a rating of 13,800!

In order to get all that pulling power, you have to give up something else. Like fuel economy even when NOT towing, top end speed, etc.

Compare that to my Navigator 4WD with the 32 Valve gas V8. My tow rating is 8,100. I get about 15 MPG on around town, about 7 towing.


----------

